# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Long-term minoxidil users?

## Assemblage23

Anyone been using rogaine alone for years? I want to find out the potential of rogaine alone. I just stopped propecia and my dick is back from the dead. I have been using rogaine for the front and stopped it for a while then restarted. I will soon use it on my entire scalp.

Anyone has been on rogaine only? I think I am going to keep my balding head of hair short and apply rogaine just to avoid going cue bald and to maintain for a possible HT in the future.

----------


## Tracy C

> I want to find out the potential of rogaine alone.


 Minoxidil alone is only mildly effective, especially for males.  If you are unable or unwilling to take the medication that directly addresses the hormone that is triggering your hereditary hair loss, you need to come to terms with your hereditary hair loss and live your live to the fullest anyways.  It can be done.  Millions of men have done so for thousands of years.

----------


## Tiger norwood's

> Minoxidil alone is only mildly effective, especially for males.  If you are unable or unwilling to take the medication that directly addresses the hormone that is triggering your hereditary hair loss, you need to come to terms with your hereditary hair loss and live your live to the fullest anyways.  It can be done.  Millions of men have done so for thousands of years.


 Good advice here Tracy, rogaine does not create any major effect in the battle against male hair loss. Men should try to shave down and see how it feels, and then consider propecia or last resort, hair transplant. 

I have used rogaine for about 4 years and then stopped due to skin problems and unwanted hair growth.

----------


## clandestine

It should be noted that, as is the case with other medications, rogaine must be used indefinitely. As well as constantly, consistently.

----------


## Aames

It would be a lot more effective if you combined it with a topical DHT inhibitor. I know you got off of fin due to low libido. AFAIK, most topical ones do not absorb systemically so you should be okay downstairs.

----------


## montreal6130

Hi Assemblage23,

Don't have the answer to your specific question.  However, I will add that I've been off propecia for almost 6 months now and been using Rogaine for about 1 1/2 months.  It's definitely helped me psychologically to be applying the Rogaine twice a day as i pretty much assumed I'd go bald once off propecia.  I will admit that I feel like the Rogaine is doing something but that may simply be me in a wishful thinking state.

About coming off propecia.  I have lost a lot of hair and my quality of hair really dropped but it's not as terrible as I first assumed.  During month 5 I will say that the shed has really slowed down a lot but there may be another coming, who knows.

I'd recommend doing the Rogaine right away and then decide for yourself if you want to continue.  The worse that can happen while on Rogaine is a continuation of what is going to happen naturally anyway.

Thanks.

----------


## Tracy C

> It should be noted that, as is the case with other medications, rogaine must be used indefinitely. As well as constantly, consistently.


 This is because hereditary hair loss progresses for the rest of ones life.  It's a really simple reality that a lot of people have great difficulty understanding.






> AFAIK


 The problem with that is you do not know what you are talking about and you do not know what you are doing.  You are simply parroting garbage you find on the internet.

----------


## WhyDoesMyScalpHateMe

Minoxidil worked great for me for a couple of years, but as my thinning regions kept on expanding, the hair regrowth effects obviously got weaker...

----------


## mmmcoffee

tracy and aames, yall need to kiss and make up.

----------


## UK_

> Minoxidil alone is only mildly effective, especially for males.  If you are unable or unwilling to take the medication that directly addresses the hormone that is triggering your hereditary hair loss, you need to come to terms with your hereditary hair loss and live your live to the fullest anyways.  It can be done.  Millions of men have done so for thousands of years.


 Finasteride is only effective for the short term anyway - it might buy you an extra 3 - 5 years at best, that's **** all use to someone who's thinning at 21.

----------


## Assemblage23

> Hi Assemblage23,
> 
> Don't have the answer to your specific question.  However, I will add that I've been off propecia for almost 6 months now and been using Rogaine for about 1 1/2 months.  It's definitely helped me psychologically to be applying the Rogaine twice a day as i pretty much assumed I'd go bald once off propecia.  I will admit that I feel like the Rogaine is doing something but that may simply be me in a wishful thinking state.
> 
> About coming off propecia.  I have lost a lot of hair and my quality of hair really dropped but it's not as terrible as I first assumed.  During month 5 I will say that the shed has really slowed down a lot but there may be another coming, who knows.
> 
> I'd recommend doing the Rogaine right away and then decide for yourself if you want to continue.  The worse that can happen while on Rogaine is a continuation of what is going to happen naturally anyway.
> 
> Thanks.


 . 


Thanks for the complete reply it's been two weeks since I have stopped I can still get back on it. When did you recover your sex drive? Mine increased at day 11. But I havent recovered completly yet.

----------


## mpb47

> Finasteride is only effective for the short term anyway - it might buy you an extra 3 - 5 years at best, that's **** all use to someone who's thinning at 21.


 Well I have been on it for 15 years and it is still working. Whether it works or not depends on how aggressive your mpb is. I know this firsthand as I have had  fast (aggressive) spurts of mpb, but most of the time it has been gradual.

When it was fast, minox did basically nothing and only propecia could stop it. But now that it has slowed down, Minox alone is working for me. And by working I mean it slows it down-not completly stop it. But it is enough to buy me a lot of time.

What ever drug you use for mpb,you will need it for life as like others just said, mpb never truly stops, though I have had mine take breaks.

From what I have read, I will probably continue to get those fast spurts. If/when that happens I will jump back on propecia to try and ride it out.

----------


## Tracy C

> Finasteride is only effective for the short term anyway - it might buy you an extra 3 - 5 years at best.


 That is garbage information you found on the internet.  There are many guys in this forum who have been taking Finasteride for over 15 years and it is still working for them.

----------


## baldesswonder

I think only age comes as a factor as your body slowly wins the battle.  But i dont see why propecia/proscar can't be doing its job for the rest of your life as much as it can. I dont think your body builds a tolerane like a narcotic drug lol

----------


## montreal6130

Well, I didn't have any sides that I was aware of.  I got off just because I was concerned about the potential-risk (even though there is no clinical proof of it) of long-term sides.

However, when I got off it I realized that I was having sides but they were not  very noticeable till I got off.  Basically, by around week 3 my morning erections and libido roared back and truthfully it felt amazing.  That feeling is the only thing that has kept me off propecia because it just felt so great and don't ever want to lose that again.

Psychologically, the first 4/5 months off were really, really hard for me.  I had no idea what would happen to my hair and I had a 'full' head of hair which has become part of my look (i.e. mid-length curly).  I shed a lot right as of week 4 and the quality dropped dramatically.  However, I feel like it is slowing.  And I also got on a regimen that has helped me feel like I'm doing all I can.  It includes; 

Nioxin shampoo & conditioner (not to fight MPB but just to improve look of hair)
Nizoral (1/week)
Vitamins (Biotin, Vitamin D, Green Tea Extract)
Rogaine (twice daily)

Obviously, there are only 4 things that can be done to deal with MPB (Hair transplant, propecia, rogaine, nothing) but I'm trying to achieve 3 things by the regime outlined above.

(1) support myself psychologically as I lose the hair save by propecia
(2) mild attempt to slow MPB (Rogaine)
(3) Improve the quality & look of my existing hair (Nioxin, Vitamins, Nizoral)

thanks & best of luck.

----------


## Assemblage23

> Well, I didn't have any sides that I was aware of.  I got off just because I was concerned about the potential-risk (even though there is no clinical proof of it) of long-term sides.
> 
> However, when I got off it I realized that I was having sides but they were not  very noticeable till I got off.  Basically, by around week 3 my morning erections and libido roared back and truthfully it felt amazing.  That feeling is the only thing that has kept me off propecia because it just felt so great and don't ever want to lose that again.
> 
> Psychologically, the first 4/5 months off were really, really hard for me.  I had no idea what would happen to my hair and I had a 'full' head of hair which has become part of my look (i.e. mid-length curly).  I shed a lot right as of week 4 and the quality dropped dramatically.  However, I feel like it is slowing.  And I also got on a regimen that has helped me feel like I'm doing all I can.  It includes; 
> 
> Nioxin shampoo & conditioner (not to fight MPB but just to improve look of hair)
> Nizoral (1/week)
> Vitamins (Biotin, Vitamin D, Green Tea Extract)
> ...


 Thank your for the very insightful post, I feel like I'm losing my mind these days I just want to know what having my full libido back feels like and I'll make a real decision. I almost felt like popping a propecia pill this afternoon I have this feeling everytime I fee good about the way I currently look.

----------


## montreal6130

best of luck.  

At around week 4 I did try to go back on it but I got real sides after 4 days (testicular pain & brain fog) but I think that is normal as I was creating an hormonal seesaw in my body.  6 months later (today) I also have high cortisol found in a recent blood test.  No way of knowing if that is a result of propecia for sure but most likely.

I'm actually still a fan of the medication as it worked amazing just as I got older my hair has become less important to me than my overall health.  The best situation I believe is always to not be taking any medication however if hair loss is psychologically crippling than the risk I believe is quite low with fin or at least acceptable.

best of luck.

----------


## Assemblage23

Describe how your libido came back exactly and how it felt please, I need to be able to tell what's inside my head from what's real. I have no gyno and no ejaculation problems it's just that I rarely get turned on I really have to actively think about the most twisted stuff but a naked girl in front of me is nothing special. And I am pretty sure I have lost some sensitivity. Thank you for the kind words.

What was it like, did you feel horny for no reason all of a sudden?

I hope it will really be worth it I just cant accept baldness I would remove myself from social events and jobs than involve meeting new people and being the center of the attention. It hurts that much.

----------


## montreal6130

No, u thinking about the 'twisted' stuff is just your craziness and not the medication.  :Smile: . I was recently browsing the propeciahelp forum and a guy was asking whether other people felt they were becoming 'gay' as a result of propecia (no joke but really funny).  I almost went back on the medication as a result of that (i.e. those guys r crazy).

sounds like u r freaking out a bit.  By increased libido I just felt 'stronger'...almost like I had more energy, more strength.  It was not like my d-ck was suddenly flying out of my pants.  I felt healthier...the best word is more virile.

btw, of course u need to think of twisted stuff because right now u r worried so how can u naturally get it up if u r worried...so u bring in the twisted stuff.  It's like hooking with someone who deep down u really don't like...eventually u start thinking of other women or else it'd be too hard to keep it up.

my unsolicited feedback, get off the Internet, call a buddy and go do something u like...I promise without noticing something will trigger the fact that your libido is perfect.  :Smile:

----------


## Aames

> This is because hereditary hair loss progresses for the rest of ones life.  It's a really simple reality that a lot of people have great difficulty understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with that is you do not know what you are talking about and you do not know what you are doing.  You are simply parroting garbage you find on the internet.


 Please tell me what is incorrect in my post. We agree on the point that minox is not very useful without DHT inhibition (at least in the long term). Why would a DHT inhibitor not make it more effective? I don't expect an answer. Instead of posting a study or using some rational thinking, you will just attack me for recommending topical spiro as a treatment. It has been around for years and lots of people use it with NO SIDES!!!! The tiny amount you are rubbing on your scalp is not nearly enough to turn you into a woman or any sort of nonsense like that. I highly recommend you educate yourself before you continue to attack me.

----------


## Tracy C

> Please tell me what is incorrect in my post.


 Why should I bother.  It's not like your opinion matters or anything.  You are reckless, irresponsible and foolish.  You are not worth my time.  All you are going to do is come back at me with more garbage you found on the internet.

----------


## Aames

> Why should I bother.  It's not like your opinion matters or anything.  You are reckless, irresponsible and foolish.  You are not worth my time.  All you are going to do is come back at me with more garbage you found on the internet.


 YOU MEAN GARBAGE LIKE SCIENTIFIC LITERATURE!!?!?!?!?!?!?

I think you are deliberately trying to make the members of this forum go bald. You run around telling people that are clearly balding that they have "mature hairlines" and you put down any treatments not approved by the FDA, no matter the amount of evidence supporting them. Treating MPB is very much in its experimental stages, that means that sometimes you must take risks to treat it. I'm trying to help people manage these risks, instead of encouraging them to "accept" this debilitating, life-altering disease.

----------


## UK_

> Why should I bother.  It's not like your opinion matters or anything.  You are reckless, irresponsible and foolish.  You are not worth my time.  All you are going to do is come back at me with more garbage you found on the internet.


 The only garbage around here is you.

You're an acidic idiot, clearly something has gone woefully wrong in your life and you feel it necessary to use this forum as a platform to vent your frustrations out on everyone else.  

I understand that many men have taken finasteride for 5 - 10 years and more - SPENCER KOBREN IS ONE OF THEM.  How many of those men you're on about however have retained their NW scale from the date they started to the 15 year point in their use of Finasteride?  The MAJORITY of men experience heightened loss in the 3 - 5 year point (I WAS ONE OF THEM).

----------


## mpb47

> The only garbage around here is you.
> 
> You're an acidic idiot, clearly something has gone woefully wrong in your life and you feel it necessary to use this forum as a platform to vent your frustrations out on everyone else.  
> 
> I understand that many men have taken finasteride for 5 - 10 years and more - SPENCER KOBREN IS ONE OF THEM.  How many of those men you're on about however have retained their NW scale from the date they started to the 15 year point in their use of Finasteride?  The MAJORITY of men experience heightened loss in the 3 - 5 year point (I WAS ONE OF THEM).


 There is no right or wrong answer, well not without statistics. Some people get only a few years, some get 10, but I know of at least one guy who was around a 3V at age 22, got on propcea (no minox) and went back to around a 2 to 2.5 and has stayed that way for over 15 years. He also mentioned that he knew of 2 father & son DR's (well derms actually)who had been on it around 10 years and have not lost any more hair. I can probably find his thread if interested. 

And yes you are right that it does stop working after a few years for some. I read a journal article where a 40 something guy got on propecia and had moderate results. After a few years, it quit working and he started going bald again. His Dr put him on Advodart and he got even better results than on propecia. So you may want to consider that.

----------


## Tracy C

> The only garbage around here is you.


 You are deeply wrong about that.  Some day you will pull your brain dead head out of your butt and you might just realize how deeply wrong you are.






> You're an acidic idiot.


 Far from it.  You are the idiot.  I am not.

----------


## z06guy

Can't we all just get along???

----------


## mpb47

> can't we all just get along???


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
+1

----------


## UK_

> Can't we all just get along???


 That's all well and good - but you cant post a comment on here anymore without this condescending bald bitch TracyC offering her insight into how overwhelmingly brilliant she is.

TracyC just argues for arguments sake because she hates who she is, she hates everything about herself, she's socially awkward & probably too ugly to have the confidence to speak this manner in public (face to face), so in place  she acts out an imaginary persona online (TracyC).  This partly explains her notably large commitment to a website dedicated to treating hair loss and her consequent behaviour and attitude toward other members.

----------


## z06guy

Yes but we're all here together on this forum to help each other out and give our own personal input. We all read things from the internet and from doctors and come to our own conclusion on these matters. If we all had the same mindset this forum would be useless. Let's use our collective knowledge for the better good instead of tearing each other apart with personal insults. 

Let's all just start fresh and let bygones be bygones. We may have a difference in opinion on some things but we can be civil about it. You all have given great advice in the past to other members (myself included). 

Fresh start.

----------


## Tracy C

> TracyC just argues for arguments sake...


 That is absolutely 100&#37; not true.  Not a single word of anything you said is true.

Listen fool, you and certain other members are the ones who start the aggression.  I am taking the gloves off and fighting back.  You attack me, I am going to attack you back.  If you do not like that - tuff.  You are a complete fool and an even more complete idiot.  You could not find your own butt with both hands in broad daylight.  And as if being an idiot were not bad enough, you feel the need to be a jerk off and call me names.  But if I dare to fight back you idiots get upset about it.  If you cannot take what you are dishing out, go back home to your mommy.

This forum is called The Bald Truth.  If you do not want to hear the truth now and then, you are in the wrong forum.  Because if I don't point out the truth, someone else will.  You attack me simply because you don't want to hear the truth.  Get your sorry excuse for a man to another forum where they will feed you the BS garbage you want to hear.

----------


## Tracy C

> More garbage...


 The crap you keep parroting is not good quality scientific evidence.  It is poor and sloppy and lacks unbaised assesment.

You simply do not know what you are talking about and you are unwilling accept the truth.  You need to leave this forum and go to one of the other hair loss forums.  There is almost no chance at all that anyone is going to tell you the truth in those other forums, so your fantasies are safe there.  The fantasies you want to believe are not safe here.  Because if I don't tell you the truth about it, someone else will.

----------


## Tracy C

> Just once, Stacy, just one time I'd like to see you actually _prove_ a claim you make. Or better still _disprove_ a claim you're rejecting. Sounds fair to me.


 Get my name right fool.  You are the disgusting one.  Pull you head out of your butt for once.

These are not claims I make you idiot.  These are truths and they are easy to verify.  Just once get off your sorry butt and look it up for yourself.  It's not that hard.  The information is readily available and easily accessible.

----------


## mpb47

> That's all well and good - but you cant post a comment on here anymore without this condescending bald bitch TracyC offering her insight into how overwhelmingly brilliant she is.
> 
> TracyC just argues for arguments sake because she hates who she is, she hates everything about herself, she's socially awkward & probably too ugly to have the confidence to speak this manner in public (face to face), so in place  she acts out an imaginary persona online (TracyC).  This partly explains her notably large commitment to a website dedicated to treating hair loss and her consequent behaviour and attitude toward other members.


 If you don't like what she (or anyone) says, just let it slide and say nothing.

Because of my job, I have access to many online medical journals and a lot of what she says comes straight from what I have read. I don't have any medical background -in fact I am rather ignorant about mpb, but I do know how to look it up and see what the dr's are saying.

No I don't agree with everything she says- like minox making things worse, but everybody has a right to their opinion.  And no, she should not be attacking you back...but I suspect she is young and still lets people push her buttons too easily - I was the same way when I was younger. And I am still that way if someone says something about my hair, even if it is just a comment.

And people always are fighting her about the mature hairline thing saying it is bs. Well it is well documented- even Hamilton mentions it way back in 1960 before any of us was even born. Now what is BS about the mature line is that it stays that way. From what I have read (and seen happen to myself)
it almost always sooner or later becomes mpb. The funny thing is I have seen people argue back and forth about it with her  about this even though they are actually agreeing, but just using different words. Kinda like the Apple vs android debate. People fight all the time about which is better, but they don't realize that beside the interface, the OS is nearly identical as they are both Unix based.


Everyone on this board was unlucky enough to get cursed with  MPB. No reason to make it worse by fighting each other.

----------


## mpb47

> That is absolutely 100% not true.  Not a single word of anything you said is true.
> 
> Listen fool, you and certain other members are the ones who start the aggression.  I am taking the gloves off and fighting back.  You attack me, I am going to attack you back.  If you do not like that - tuff.  You are a complete fool and an even more complete idiot.  You could not find your own butt with both hands in broad daylight.  And as if being an idiot were not bad enough, you feel the need to be a jerk off and call me names.  But if I dare to fight back you idiots get upset about it.  If you cannot take what you are dishing out, go back home to your mommy.
> 
> This forum is called The Bald Truth.  If you do not want to hear the truth now and then, you are in the wrong forum.  Because if I don't point out the truth, someone else will.  You attack me simply because you don't want to hear the truth.  Get your sorry excuse for a man to another forum where they will feed you the BS garbage you want to hear.


 Tracy -  You should really learn to not let people push your buttons so easily. I was once the same way when I was younger so I know it is hard, but it can be done.

----------


## mpb47

> I'm pretty sure Stacy is a pissed off 45 year old "empowered, independent" woman, bitter at the world for going bald and being alone.


 Common man that is not helping.
I know that is not the real you as you were very helpful to me about my dating troubles (which I am still trying to figure out btw)

----------


## peterpan

i agree, all i ever see tracy doing is insulting anyone who disagrees with her.  her first response to anyone saying anything she disagrees with is calling them an idiot or garbage or telling them their head is up their ass or theyre mentally ill.  personally i think she has a personality disorder.  she reminds me A LOT of my cousin who couldnt pass the eighth grade.  she claims to have all this information and that shes so smart and educated but she cant site shit for sources and she acts like her theories are acceptable to act as if they are fact without even saying its a theory while anyone elses she rips on for not being backed by some scientific study.  she also refuses to ever admit she's wrong and jumps on any opportunity to insult someone which she mistakenly thinks makes her better than them.  she has time to call people idiots and insult them all day but when it comes to siting her sources or proving another person wrong theyre suddenly not worth her time.  and she's so deluded she thinks the other person started it when she insulted them for simply trying to share their insight.  sure people are wrong sometimes but theres no need to call them an idiot or to IMMEDIATELY become hostile as soon as they question you.  if we wanted to have the fda's bs regurgitated to us thered be no point in a forum, we could just have a link to the merk and minox websites.

----------


## UK_

> I'm pretty sure Stacy is a pissed off 45 year old "empowered, independent" woman, bitter at the world for going bald and being alone.


 And you're also a lonely single **** that hasnt got laid in 8 years. :Big Grin: 

You & TracyC would make a great couple haha!

----------


## lalala

> And you're also a lonely single **** that hasnt got laid in 8 years.
> 
> You & TracyC would make a great couple haha!


 I'm pretty sure Highlander is at least half Tracy's age and has NEVER had sex!

----------


## Assemblage23

> Depending on her age, yes, that's true. 
> 
> But what's your point? How is someone not having sex an insult?
> 
> Only someone dumb enough to buy into the hook-up culture would honestly believe having sex with some rancid clubrat increases one's worth. When I look at the rates of things like abortion, children born out of wedlock, STD's, and divorce it makes it rather apparent that your worldview is horribly flawed.
> 
> On your wedding day, just as the pastor says those famous words "you may now kiss the bride", I want you to think about all the men's penises which have been in her mouth before you. All those "boyfriends" she had for one month, and all the hook-ups from her wild college years... which no doubt she's moved on from.
> 
> 
> ...


 It's funny how someone who values physical attractiveness as much as you do is preaching abstinence and long-term monogamy. 

I am sure looking like a male model is great if you want to pull women left and right despite what PUA gurus say(just look at the ugly girls they get). Being a top specimen is great for cold approaching and online dating. It helps you get laid BIG TIME!

But if you want to settle down with a long-term girlfriend having a perfect hairline is a tiny detail I am certain. As a pure product of the hookup culture I guarantee you most women who have been in a relationship with me don't care so much about me going bald, they can be upset about it when they find out at a young age but it's the same thing as you finding out that the woman you love is going for exemple to walk with a moderate limp, you will never ever dump her unless you are a sick sadistic ****, which you are not. You are a sincere eugenist who likes to troll naive posters with over the top venting.

----------


## dex89

[QUOTE=Highlander;104159]Depending on her age, yes, that's true. 

But what's your point? How is someone not having sex an insult?

Only someone dumb enough to buy into the hook-up culture would honestly believe having sex with some rancid clubrat increases one's worth. When I look at the rates of things like abortion, children born out of wedlock, STD's, and divorce it makes it rather apparent that your worldview is horribly flawed.

On your wedding day, just as the pastor says those famous words "you may now kiss the bride", I want you to think about all the men's penises which have been in her mouth before you. All those "boyfriends" she had for one month, and all the hook-ups from her wild college years... which no doubt she's moved on from.





Like I said before, good luck finding a virgin around your age. Get them young and dumb highlander.

----------


## Aames

> Depending on her age, yes, that's true. 
> 
> But what's your point? How is someone not having sex an insult?
> 
> Only someone dumb enough to buy into the hook-up culture would honestly believe having sex with some rancid clubrat increases one's worth. When I look at the rates of things like abortion, children born out of wedlock, STD's, and divorce it makes it rather apparent that your worldview is horribly flawed.
> 
> On your wedding day, just as the pastor says those famous words "you may now kiss the bride", I want you to think about all the men's penises which have been in her mouth before you. All those "boyfriends" she had for one month, and all the hook-ups from her wild college years... which no doubt she's moved on from.
> 
> 
> ...


 I feel as though a wholesome woman is a mythical creature, not unlike the Loch Ness monster or Big Foot. Part of me is secretly hoping that duta kills my sex drive so that I never have to worry about hunting mythical creatures ever again.

----------


## BigThinker

> Because all the smart and mature ones must be having sex, right?


 Less frequency, but they most likely are having some amount of sex.  Having consensual, safe sex is actually a healthy practice.  We live in a society where people are waiting longer to get married and have kids.  Enjoying natural pleasure doesn't have to be some grotesque conquest (though it is frequently treated like it).

Regardless, people don't really have a right persecuting you for your religious beliefs.  But just the same, you don't have the right to impose your beliefs (really though, using your religion as some sort of tangible evidence to defend your decisions is beyond asinine.)  Use a little integrity and objectivity, and let the only real religion (science) influence your decisions.  You rely on science to make informed drug decisions (even with experimental drugs) and how to work-out/eat to gain muscle, why would you think to not use that same basis when it comes to sex and mental well-being?  Read the literature, brah.

Religion is a simple sociological tool used to control and influence the masses thousands of years ago when empirical science was non-existent.  Now it only exists as a mental crutch for those unwilling to cope with daily struggles and the thought that we might only get ~80 years of existence.  Enjoy those years.

----------


## UK_

60&#37; of solicitors in the UK are women - I hope we can lobby a Government group to address this serious issue of sexual inequality!!!

----------


## UK_

> Less frequency, but they most likely are having some amount of sex.  Having consensual, safe sex is actually a healthy practice.  We live in a society where people are waiting longer to get married and have kids.  Enjoying natural pleasure doesn't have to be some grotesque conquest (though it is frequently treated like it).
> 
> Regardless, people don't really have a right persecuting you for your religious beliefs.  But just the same, you don't have the right to impose your beliefs (really though, using your religion as some sort of tangible evidence to defend your decisions is beyond asinine.)  *Use a little integrity and objectivity, and let the only real religion (science) influence your decisions.*  You rely on science to make informed drug decisions (even with experimental drugs) and how to work-out/eat to gain muscle, why would you think to not use that same basis when it comes to sex and mental well-being?  Read the literature, brah.
> 
> Religion is a simple sociological tool used to control and influence the masses thousands of years ago when empirical science was non-existent.  Now it only exists as a mental crutch for those unwilling to cope with daily struggles and the thought that we might only get ~80 years of existence.  Enjoy those years.


 George Orwell eat your heart out.

----------


## chrisis

> Scientists in an overwhelming majority do not believe what you're saying, in fact, the majority of them are NOT atheists.


 This is nonsense.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relatio..._belief_in_God

And it makes sense because studies show that intelligence and atheism are positively correlated:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ly...telligence.svg

----------


## Assemblage23

To get back o the original topic I think I'm going back on fin after the three-week break. Yes my libido increased a little bit, but I think I'm not horny as before mostly because I get girls very easily compared to my pre-fin day, due to a change of lifestyle.


I just cannot accept baldness!! I dont think this three week break will make me shed. I might shave my head to be sure when I reach the three-week mark.

----------


## Ted

I read about a lot of people saying they got back to normal after 1 month off fin. I would try that if I were you

----------


## Exodus

So back on track. Chrisis, you intend to have a HT right? Obviously Fin is a no go? Who do you have it booked with, when is it etc?

----------


## Pavi

> Minoxidil alone is only mildly effective, especially for males.  If you are unable or unwilling to take the medication that directly addresses the hormone that is triggering your hereditary hair loss, you need to come to terms with your hereditary hair loss and live your live to the fullest anyways.  It can be done.  Millions of men have done so for thousands of years.


 This is absolute garbage. Minoxidil is NOT MILDLY EFFECTIVE. There have been studies done on minox that show that on AVERAGE people return to baseline 5-10 years after starting. DHT is NOT the only culprit in hair loss and if it were, propecia would stop ALL hair loss FOREVER.

----------


## MING

After you off fin ,when did you start losting hair?

----------


## MING

I had been on propecia for 7 years and stoped it for 1 month. But i started the rogaine at the same day i off propecia. Do you think this would keep the hair that i am having?


> well i have been on it for 15 years and it is still working. Whether it works or not depends on how aggressive your mpb is. I know this firsthand as i have had  fast (aggressive) spurts of mpb, but most of the time it has been gradual.
> 
> When it was fast, minox did basically nothing and only propecia could stop it. But now that it has slowed down, minox alone is working for me. And by working i mean it slows it down-not completly stop it. But it is enough to buy me a lot of time.
> 
> What ever drug you use for mpb,you will need it for life as like others just said, mpb never truly stops, though i have had mine take breaks.
> 
> From what i have read, i will probably continue to get those fast spurts. If/when that happens i will jump back on propecia to try and ride it out.

----------


## HTsoon

For anyone who doubts the efficacy of minoxidil take a look at this video, does minoxidil work as good as fin no, but is it mildly effective no, it can reduce your shedding by up to 50%, that means you have 50% more active terminal follicles, this means it greatly delays the balding process just as fin, remember fin only eliminates 60-70% DHT the other 40-30% is still attacking the follicle, fin greatly delays the balding process it does not cure it or stop it completely. There is no cure for MPB.

What happens when you think minoxidil is not effective
http://youtu.be/aFYnz1on4hs

----------


## Lader

> For anyone who doubts the efficacy of minoxidil take a look at this video, does minoxidil work as good as fin no, but is it mildly effective no, it can reduce your shedding by up to 50%, that means you have 50% more active terminal follicles, this means it greatly delays the balding process just as fin, remember fin only eliminates 60-70% DHT the other 40-30% is still attacking the follicle, fin greatly delays the balding process it does not cure it or stop it completely. There is no cure for MPB.
> 
> What happens when you think minoxidil is not effective
> http://youtu.be/aFYnz1on4hs


 Huge thanks for sharing

----------


## mpb47

> I had been on propecia for 7 years and stoped it for 1 month. But i started the rogaine at the same day i off propecia. Do you think this would keep the hair that i am having?


 It depends on how active your mpb is to be honest. Mine is very slow most of the time. The one time it was not was when I first first starting losing in the back and went on propecia.  So the first time I went off proprocia (~10years ago)I lost a lot of hair starting around the 3-4 month mark even though I stayed on Minox. About a year later, I got some of it back..maybe about half due to still staying on minox. Over a long time, I gradually started losing again so I got back on propecia  about 3 years ago for about a year. Got hair back, then went off again about 2 years ago. This time I did not dramatically loss hair like the first time. At first I just gradually lost the hair that it had regrown, then at some time after that..I started to gradually bald again. The kicker was this second time, I was NOT on minox..just that my mbp is very slow again.  Considing to back on it but only use it once every 2 weeks, but to answer your question, it should help but you will probably lose ground over time. But it is worth it for sure as you may be able to hold on for years ...just have to try it and see

----------


## jamesst11

Any one on here try a higher percentage minox?  10-15%?  I believe that if you've been on 5% for years and haven't experienced any sides, that this is a solid idea.  It would make sense that, like with any drug, over a period of time it becomes a bit less effective and may need a boost.

----------


## Dimoxynil

> Any one on here try a higher percentage minox?  10-15%?  I believe that if you've been on 5% for years and haven't experienced any sides, that this is a solid idea.  It would make sense that, like with any drug, over a period of time it becomes a bit less effective and may need a boost.


 Yes I went on belgravia higher strength 12.5%. No real difference I feel

----------


## burtandernie

> Finasteride is only effective for the short term anyway - it might buy you an extra 3 - 5 years at best, that's **** all use to someone who's thinning at 21.


 I agree you really need fin to fight this battle today or you wont win at all. I also see the other side of the coin why a lot of men dont want to use it. Believe me I am in that camp that unless you have a major health issue you should really try to avoid taking any drugs just to avoid any pointless risk of breaking something no one understands. Just personal choice.
3-5 years might be all you need. 5 years from now you might not limited to the options we have today. Things are never constant. A year from now some new amazing treatment shows up out of nowhere and the game changes. Realistically there is a good chance in another 5 years you wont need fin anymore although fin might still be cheaper or have other advantages maybe in combination with new stuff. Who knows

----------


## Tomane

I'm 32 and starting using minoxidil at 20, so that makes 12 years using 5% minoxidil, but only once a day in the evening.

My hair has been receding slowly, but it's at a point where either I cut it very short or do an implant. I've decided to go short and start progressively going off minoxidil over the course of a few months.

I'll report here if I lose my hair quicker after ending it.

----------


## Kashman

It is an effective weapon , no cure for sure but an effective weapon . Much better option than Propecia , I quit it 7 months ago and none of the side effects has subsided for me . So I d take Minoxidil over Propecia anyday .

----------


## wellshii

> I'm 32 and starting using minoxidil at 20, so that makes 12 years using 5% minoxidil, but only once a day in the evening.
> 
> My hair has been receding slowly, but it's at a point where either I cut it very short or do an implant. I've decided to go short and start progressively going off minoxidil over the course of a few months.
> 
> I'll report here if I lose my hair quicker after ending it.


 Any sides libido wise?
Any sides at all ?  Minoxidil only?

----------


## wellshii

A lot of the sides seem with users also using Propecia(the dht blocker)
Any one using minoxidil only? No shamppos,no meds,
etc?

----------


## wellshii

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/470297_5

----------


## Tomane

> Any sides libido wise?
> Any sides at all ?  Minoxidil only?


 I'm on minoxidil only, and once a day as I said before. I've been using it for very long, maybe even for more than 12 years as I can't remember when I started. Therefore I'm not sure if there are any side effects. If there were any I suspect my body is now used to it.

The only times I had sexual problems was during periods of depression totally unrelated to minoxidil.

It's been one month now, and I've been doing 2 days on and 1 day off. In a few weeks I'll reduce it down to every other day. Haven't noticed any abnormal hair loss so far.

----------


## Devan

I'm trying to decide if I should stop using minoxidil. I started using it over 10 years ago after my first baby. Since then, I have had three more kids. Every time I became pregnant, I stopped use and restarted after having the baby. This fourth time around, I do not feel like it is working. It's been 3 years and I would say my scalp doesn't look bald, but the hairs seem to grow around 4 inches and stop. These hairs have been that length for over a year, yet my hair does grow. I'm still shedding way too much. Anyone have advice?

----------

